# A couple of recent compositions.



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello peeps. I come with new pieces for your consideration..
Both finished this past summer.

The first of these is a three movement set for woodwind octet. It's scored for 2 flutes, 1 oboe, 1 bassoon, 3 clarinets in Bb and 1 bass clarinet. The only thing I can say concerning inspiration is that the 2nd Movement is loosely based on my appreciation and perception of Magritte's painting "Golconda". The inspiration behind the other movements is too vague to mention.

The second is my first attempt at a formal String Quartet. It's a bit unusual in that I chose quite dense textures, both harmonic and contrapuntistical, instead of the more traditional handling of the string quartet, which usually favors the distinct individual lines of the instruments. I'm not too sure about this composition, so all feedback will be appreciated.

Anyway, here they both are:
Wind Octet, Op. 3/String Quartet, Op. 6


----------



## Mark.Stothard (Oct 12, 2009)

You must be really proud of this song. It was wonderful.

Regards
Mark.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I definitely love your style. The second movement really works well with Golconda from Margritte. It is a mysterious peace. I love it and would die to hear this performed live.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well you certainly have a very repetitive style.

But i did enjoy it!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there any chance you can post this as an attachment, rather than a link? I was not able to access the link.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Mark.Stothard said:


> You must be really proud of this song. It was wonderful.
> 
> Regards
> Mark.


Thanks!



Salieri=Innocent said:


> I definitely love your style. The second movement really works well with Golconda from Margritte. It is a mysterious peace. I love it and would die to hear this performed live.


Thank you! There's a slight chance both of these works might be performed in November. I'll be sure to post a recording if it happens!



emiellucifuge said:


> Well you certainly have a very repetitive style.
> 
> But i did enjoy it!


Thanks for listening! I do get that a lot about the repetition.. I guess listening to so much Philip Glass has had its influence.. Haha, no but I'm working on that right now, so it can only get better.



chillowack said:


> Is there any chance you can post this as an attachment, rather than a link? I was not able to access the link.


I'll try doing this later.. If not, I'll try posting it on another site.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, giving this a bump so anyone who can access the Last.fm site can listen to both pieces.. 
And in the case of chillowack, who couldn't, I've uploaded the Wind Octet to this alternate site.. 
Wind Octet, Op. 3 "Golconda"
I'll upload the String Quartet there later..


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm afraid the octet wasn't my cup of tea. The first movement was very repetitive and (to me) never really seemed to develop. My overall impression was a sort of aimless meandering, like a man walking back and forth, or in circles.

The second movement gave the same impression: no clear motive, just woodwinds sort of hovering around each other without apparent meaning or direction. But then again, if you based it on Magritte's painting, perhaps "meaning" was not your main goal.

I think a big part of why I wasn't as excited by these pieces as, say, Salieri=Innocent (who offered to commit suicide if it meant he could hear this music performed live), is that it's not exceptionally _melodic_ music: it's all done in minor keys, without strong motives, and it does not follow a classical development scheme. It's simply not my preferred style, but of course that doesn't mean it's bad. There are some interesting sounds, and the interplay between the instruments is creative in places.


----------

